# stavo pensando vs. avevo pensato



## Ali Almusa

Ciao a tutti,

Mi chiamo Ali e sono venuto dall'Arabia Saudita cerca 10 mesi fa e ho studiato l'italiano solo 6 mesi, adesso sto studiando medicina a pavia _però_ in inglese 

Infatti a me piace molto la vostra lingua perchè mi sembra che sia una lingua musicale e romantica , quindi ho un sacco di domande da fare! ora vi faccio solo due domande e sper_ò _di trovare una risposta chiara e facile da capire per me. Le domande sono:

1. cosa c'è di divesrso tra dire ( stavo pensando, avevo pensato, ho pensato, pensavo )? 

Mi scusate per il mio italiano.


​


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Ali! "Ho pensato" - l`azione passata finita (il passato prossimo). "Pensavo" - l`azione passata non finita (l`imperfetto). "Sto pensando" - penso proprio in questo momento (il verbo stare coniugato al presente + gerundio). "Stavo pensando" - pensavo proprio in quel momento (il verbo stare coniugato all`imperfetto + gerundio). Saluti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ahlan wa sahlan, Ali.

Mi chiamo Ali = Presente Indicativo per azioni abituali, stati, azioni in corso, e azioni in corso da un certo tempo
e sono venuto dall'Arabia Saudita cerca 10 mesi fa = Passato Prossimo (nell'Italia del nord è usato per narrare un evento passato) 
e ho studiato l'italiano solo 6 mesi, -> studio l'italiano soltanto da sei mesi = Presente Indicativo (azione in corso da un certo tempo) 
adesso sto studiando medicina a Pavia però in inglese = Stare + Verb-ando = azione in corso

Buona Fortuna.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> e ho studiato l'italiano solo 6 mesi, -> studio l'italiano soltanto da sei mesi = Presente Indicativo (azione in corso da un certo tempo)



Ciao, GS , e benvenuto, Ali .

Ho un dubbio: forse Ali ha studiato l'italiano per sei mesi *prima* di partire per l'Italia...


----------



## Ali Almusa

Lituano said:


> Ciao, Ali! "Ho pensato" - l`azione passata finita (il passato prossimo). "Pensavo" - l`azione passata non finita (l`imperfetto). "Sto pensando" - penso proprio in questo momento (il verbo stare coniugato al presente + gerundio). "Stavo pensando" - pensavo proprio in quel momento (il verbo stare coniugato all`imperfetto + gerundio). Saluti!



Grazie mille Lituano, e' proprio una spiegazione chiara 
Buon natale!



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ahlan wa sahlan, Ali.
> 
> Mi chiamo Ali = Presente Indicativo per azioni abituali, stati, azioni in corso, e azioni in corso da un certo tempo
> e sono venuto dall'Arabia Saudita cerca 10 mesi fa = Passato Prossimo (nell'Italia del nord è usato per narrare un evento passato)
> e ho studiato l'italiano solo 6 mesi, -> studio l'italiano soltanto da sei mesi = Presente Indicativo (azione in corso da un certo tempo)
> adesso sto studiando medicina a Pavia però in inglese = Stare + Verb-ando = azione in corso
> 
> Buona Fortuna.
> 
> GS



Ti ringrazio GS, però vorrei sapere se si può dire anche ( studio l'italino *solo da* sei mesi, e studio l'italiano *appene da* sei mesi) oppure si dice solo studio l'italiano* soltanto da* sei mesi?

grazie mille e buon natale 



pizzi said:


> Ciao, GS , e benvenuto, Ali .
> 
> Ho un dubbio: forse Ali ha studiato l'italiano per sei mesi *prima* di partire per l'Italia...



Infatti ho cominciato a studiare l'italiano proprio quando sono arrivato in Italia e non l'ho studiato mai prima  

PS: adesso non studio l'Italiano però vorrei essere più capace di parlare e scrivere in Italiano nonstante non abbia abbastaza tempo per causa lo studio di medicina!

Buon natale a te


----------



## pizzi

Ali Almusa said:


> studio l'italiano *solo da* sei mesi, studio l'italiano* da* sei mesi* appena*, studio l'italiano* soltanto da* sei mesi


----------



## Ali Almusa

Grazie Pizzi 



Lituano said:


> Ciao, Ali! "Ho pensato" - l`azione passata finita (il passato prossimo). "Pensavo" - l`azione passata non finita (l`imperfetto). "Sto pensando" - penso proprio in questo momento (il verbo stare coniugato al presente + gerundio). "Stavo pensando" - pensavo proprio in quel momento (il verbo stare coniugato all`imperfetto + gerundio). Saluti!



Scusa Lituano, volveo anche il sendo di usare " avevo pensato"

grazie


----------



## Darkiss

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ahlan wa sahlan, Ali.
> 
> Mi chiamo Ali = Presente Indicativo per azioni abituali, stati, azioni in corso, e azioni in corso da un certo tempo
> e sono venuto dall'Arabia Saudita cerca 10 mesi fa = Passato Prossimo (in ITALIANO è usato per narrare un evento passato)
> e ho studiato l'italiano solo 6 mesi, -> studio l'italiano soltanto da sei mesi = Presente Indicativo (azione in corso da un certo tempo)
> adesso sto studiando medicina a Pavia però in inglese = Stare + Verb-ando = azione in corso
> 
> Buona Fortuna.
> 
> GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Ali! Scusa, ho dimenticato di spiegarti a proposito di "avevo pensato"... Ora provo farlo.  "Avevo pensato" è il trapassato prossimo che di solito nelle frasi composte indica un`azione in passato avvenuta prima di un`altra azione passata finita. P.es.: "Avevo pensato che hai già fatto i compiti". Credo di essere stato chiaro...  Saluti!

P.S.  Sai, Ali, possono essere anche le altre forme delle espressioni con il trapassato prossimo...  Penso che sia meglio prendere una grammatica d`italiano. Che ne dici?


----------



## Ali Almusa

Lituano said:


> P.S.  Sai, Ali, possono essere anche le altre forme delle espressioni con il trapassato prossimo...  Penso che sia meglio prendere una grammatica d`italiano. Che ne dici?



Infatti non so cosa intendi di dire *le altre forme delle espressioni * Potresti dirmi quali sono le altre forme?
Comunque, anche se non l'ho capito bene, penso anche io che sia meglio prendere una grammatica d'italiano 

Molto grazie Lituano!


----------



## Maioneselover

Ali Almusa said:


> 1. cosa c'è di divesrso tra dire ( stavo pensando, avevo pensato, ho pensato, pensavo )?
> ​


Salve, Ali.
Visto che stai imparando inglese, penso che è utile paragonare i tempi italiani con quelli inglesi.
La perifrasi Stare + gerundio (-ando, -endo) corrisponde a quella inglese Be + progressive form (-ing).
Posso dire: sto pensando, stavo pensando, starò pensando, o anche, starei pensando, stia pensando, stessi pensando.
Posso usare questa forma per sottolineare il fatto che l'azione è continuata nel tempo. A differenza dell'inglese, però, questa forma, pur essendo usata molto, non è considerata un tempo verbale. In effetti il nostro imperfetto dà già l'idea di azione continuata, almeno quando è usato propriamente.
Comunque, la differenza tra le forme che hai elencato è sottile nell'italiano medio, o inesistente.
Davvero non riuscirei a cogliere la differenza tra un: "Ho pensato di festeggiare domani", "Pensavo di festeggiare domani", "Stavo pensando di festeggiare domani" e "Avevo pensato di festeggiare domani".
Penso che la capacità di scegliere tra un tempo o l'altro dipenda anche dal verbo che stai usando, e che questa maturi solo parlando l'italiano qui.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Maioneselover! Che bella spiegazione! Bravo! Io, per esempio, saprei spiegare chiaramente l`uso dell`imperfetto e il passato prossimo ai miei studenti lituani solo in lituano perché so bene quali differenze sono tra le forme verbali italiane e quelle lituane...


----------



## Ali Almusa

Maioneselover said:


> Salve, Ali.
> Visto che stai imparando inglese, penso che è utile paragonare i tempi italiani con quelli inglesi.
> La perifrasi Stare + gerundio (-ando, -endo) corrisponde a quella inglese Be + progressive form (-ing).
> Posso dire: sto pensando, stavo pensando, starò pensando, o anche, starei pensando, stia pensando, stessi pensando.
> Posso usare questa forma per sottolineare il fatto che l'azione è continuata nel tempo. A differenza dell'inglese, però, questa forma, pur essendo usata molto, non è considerata un tempo verbale. In effetti il nostro imperfetto dà già l'idea di azione continuata, almeno quando è usato propriamente.
> Comunque, la differenza tra le forme che hai elencato è sottile nell'italiano medio, o inesistente.
> Davvero non riuscirei a cogliere la differenza tra un: "Ho pensato di festeggiare domani", "Pensavo di festeggiare domani", "Stavo pensando di festeggiare domani" e "Avevo pensato di festeggiare domani".
> Penso che la capacità di scegliere tra un tempo o l'altro dipenda anche dal verbo che stai usando, e che questa maturi solo parlando l'italiano qui.




grazie mille signore *Maioneselover *per la risposta, però ho una domanda a proposito di usare il congiuntivo dopo il verbo pensare che hai scritto una cosa strana secondo al mio italiano. Insomma , Mi potresti chiarire perché hai messo *é* inveci di mettere *sia *nel secondo frase " pesno che è utile" ? 

Buon natale


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Maio.

Mica male il vecchio Ali, eh?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao Darkiss, e benvenuto al Forum.

sei un bel tipo  : sei appena arrivato e già prendi un mio post e me lo "correggi", addirittura _urlando_ con una dimensione quadrupla del font. Complimenti.

Buon Natale.

GS


----------



## Ali Almusa

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Maio.
> 
> Mica male il vecchio Ali, eh?



scusa ma cosa dici ???


----------



## pizzi

Ali Almusa said:


> Mi potresti chiarire perché hai messo *è* invece di mettere *sia *nella seconda frase " penso che è utile" ?


----------



## Ali Almusa

hahaha ho capitoa allora !! Scrivo in un modo vecchio?  

Magari dovrei dire cosi :

Puoi spiegarmi perchè hai scritto "pesno che è..." inveci di "penso che sia.." ?


----------



## pizzi

Ali Almusa said:


> hahaha ho capito allora !! Scrivo in un modo vecchio (meglio: _in modo antiquato_)?
> 
> Magari dovrei dire cosi :
> 
> Puoi spiegarmi perché hai scritto "penso che è..." invece di "penso che sia.." ?



Le frasi vanno bene entrambe. La battuta di GS è relativa al fatto che il tuo italiano è migliore di quello di un Italiano


----------



## Ali Almusa

......................


----------



## Maioneselover

Ali Almusa said:


> grazie mille signore *Maioneselover *per la risposta, però ho una domanda a proposito di usare il congiuntivo dopo il verbo pensare che hai scritto una cosa strana secondo al mio italiano. Insomma , Mi potresti chiarire perché hai messo *é* inveci di mettere *sia *nel secondo frase " pesno che è utile" ?
> 
> Buon natale



Io mi facevo scrupoli perchè le mie parole fossero comprese... non me lo sarei aspettato! :°D (si possono usare le emoticon?)
Comunque, l'indicativo può sostituire il congiuntivo nel registro medio.
E auguri a tutti!


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Mica male il vecchio Ali, eh?



Ali, qui _vecchio_ non è riferito a come scrivi; è un modo di dire, spesso preceduto da _buon_. Si usa quando qualcuno fa una cosa che ci sorprende, che non ci saremmo aspettati da lui, sia in senso positivo che negativo.

_Hai visto (_sottinteso: cosa ha combinato_) il buon vecchio Ali? _

E magari Ali ha solo due anni  e si è connesso a WR.

Oppure era il meno brillante a scuola, e ha vinto il Nobel .


----------



## fabinn

pizzi said:


> Ali, qui _vecchio_ non è riferito a come scrivi; è un modo di dire, spesso preceduto da _buon_. Si usa quando qualcuno fa una cosa che ci sorprende, che non ci saremmo aspettati da lui, sia in senso positivo che negativo.


In questo caso non ci si sarebbe aspettati che un madrelingua arabo correggesse (giustamente) un madrelingua italiano, in un congiuntivo! 
Complimenti anche da parte mia


----------



## Ali Almusa

Secondo me il congiuntivo é la cosa più difficile in Italiano perché non esiste in Arabo!

Grazie dell'auito, comunque.


----------

